# Pacific Shores construction?



## itchyfeet (Mar 17, 2006)

We're scheduled to go to P.S. in September.  I just received a letter from RCI that there is ongoing construction there that may result in noise.  Anybody have info. on this construction?  TIA


----------



## Murfie (Mar 19, 2006)

They have recently broken ground for new quarter share ownership luxury vacation homes slated for completion in March 2007.


----------



## BarCol (Mar 20, 2006)

We will at PSNR for a week commencing May 7, 2006, so when we are there I'll take pictures of the where and how intrusive the construction is. I got the same letter from RCI that you did and after reading thought "so what - nothing is going to ruin my time there.."  So if you want to see the pics then p.m. me and I'll ship them off to you.  

We are scheduled to take a couple of tours with  Pacific Rainforest Adventure Tours http://www.rainforestnaturehikes.com/ which we are looking forward to as well.  This time I promise to do a trip report when I get back..


----------



## Jwerking (Mar 21, 2006)

BarCol said:
			
		

> We will at PSNR for a week commencing May 7, 2006, so when we are there I'll take pictures of the where and how intrusive the construction is. I got the same letter from RCI that you did and after reading thought "so what - nothing is going to ruin my time there.."  So if you want to see the pics then p.m. me and I'll ship them off to you.
> 
> We are scheduled to take a couple of tours with  Pacific Rainforest Adventure Tours http://www.rainforestnaturehikes.com/ which we are looking forward to as well.  This time I promise to do a trip report when I get back..



Hi Barb,

I had posted on the Western Board about this resort asking for comments.  Do you really like the resort and area?

JOyce


----------



## BarCol (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Joyce:
Do we really like the resort; well having never been there yet I can't say with first hand knowledge, but I have never read a bad review of the resort and Vancouver Island is known for it's absolute beauty and great climate - I don't see how it can be bad - great resort, great locations, lots of fun. - yup sounds like a winner to me..

I'll post a trip report when I get back


----------

